# Corsair Ducat!!



## Keener2.5 (May 16, 2006)

So I got totally addicted to the pumptrack (thanks to the Nine!) but the Santa Cruz Bullit just doesn't work for it. :lol:

I sold all my car parts that I had lying around to pick this badboy up! I was looking at a Black Market but wasn't convinced it was right for me (and didn't come in green anymore), the Mountain Cycle Rumble needed a 120mm fork to not be twitchy. Looked at Commencal but seemed a bit expensive (turns out after I finished purchasing all the parts I could have afforded the Commencal.) I wanted the 09 Jackal but wasn't going to wait 3 months for it so I ended up with the Corsair Ducat. I purchased it at Speedgoat.com and would highly recommend them. Great customer service, free shipping, and good prices. They even answered my emails about what parts would fit.










Spent all day with Ryan building it, more so him building and me watching, holding bolts etc. My car knowledge/tools don't seem to apply to bikes....

In the process we found out that the 38 tooth chainring does NOT fit! Raced down to the local bike shop and picked up 32 tooth for the time being.

Anyways got to ride it a bit before it got dark and wow! This thing is amazing, I recommend it to ANYONE looking to pick up a pumptrack/BMX/DJ bike.

Little photoshoot with the Ducat and Bullit.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

NICE looks like an awesome build! enjoy!

now the real question remains...is that an older subie 2.5 RS or impreza wrx?


----------



## Keener2.5 (May 16, 2006)

spazzy said:


> NICE looks like an awesome build! enjoy!
> 
> now the real question remains...is that an older subie 2.5 RS or impreza wrx?


A bit of both. It's a 1998 body with STi just about everything else.


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice, I don't know anything about Ducat, but that is one sexy bike. Feel your pain on the car knowledge not applying.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

That cars is fr fr fresh.


----------



## Keener2.5 (May 16, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> That cars is fr fr fresh.






hardrocker77 said:


> Nice, I don't know anything about Ducat, but that is one sexy bike. Feel your pain on the car knowledge not applying.


I didn't either until my buddy pointed it out. It's really beefy, but all put together it's still pretty light.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

coolio bike
is it another bike with adjustable HA?


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet Scooby!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

the_godfather said:


> coolio bike
> is it another bike with adjustable HA?


yes

not usually a fan of alum. frames and the looks that come along with them.. but your build is real slick. I dig it for sure. Final weight?


----------



## Keener2.5 (May 16, 2006)

A Grove said:


> yes
> 
> not usually a fan of alum. frames and the looks that come along with them.. but your build is real slick. I dig it for sure. Final weight?


I would guess around 30, probably a little over.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Everything is mint except the seat. Pun intended.


----------



## Keener2.5 (May 16, 2006)

colourclassic said:


> Everything is mint except the seat. Pun intended.


Har! I'm borrowing the seat for now. When I get some money back in the bank i'll get my own seat and a full face helmet for the BMX track.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I let the criticism of the seat pass only because the rest of the build is pretty nice. I would change seat and brakes if it were my ride.. and the fork only because I cannot STAND how argies look as if they came on wally-world bikes (IE. chrome stantions.. COMMON RS!!)


----------



## Keener2.5 (May 16, 2006)

A Grove said:


> I let the criticism of the seat pass only because the rest of the build is pretty nice. I would change seat and brakes if it were my ride.. and the fork only because I cannot STAND how argies look as if they came on wally-world bikes (IE. chrome stantions.. COMMON RS!!)


I bought Hayes Nines to replace the Hayes Comps on my Bullit and I really liked them, and for the price you can't beat them. F/R for 120 and pre-bled, just too good a deal. Avid Juicys would be great, but I had to cut costs in a few places. As for the fork, another great deal, 07 model for 270 from Jenson, and I love chrome.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Juicy's suckk... in my opinion. Did bunches of work on my juices... goodrich, straightline levers, met. pads, great bleed... stillll nowhere near good to me. Put on a stock, pre-bled code7... AHHH its amazing.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

good looking frame, glad to see they are finally getting some product out the door!


----------



## rynine (Jul 26, 2007)

It's a Sicky! Good job Keener! Now you can come play all the time!


----------



## Keener2.5 (May 16, 2006)

Assuming my body can take any more abuse....


----------



## ScarBroTravis (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome bikes. Sick car too. What tires are on the Ducat?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

SB8's.


----------



## JewNose (Feb 1, 2009)

Dam, where did u get those sick rims


----------



## Keener2.5 (May 16, 2006)

JewNose said:


> Dam, where did u get those sick rims


Lol, I got them at Jensonusa.com. They are super cheap, 220 msrp is like 600. They are incredibly light. I think they were so cheap becaues it takes a special kind of person to rock the snow camo wheels. :thumbsup:


----------

